# We got a pip!



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 189309


Congrats can't wait to see what hatches


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Ooh what’s it gonna be?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

What'cha got in there? A large chicken, an ostrich, a dragon, an ocammy?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> What'cha got in there? A large chicken, an ostrich, a dragon, an ocammy?


It's a dinosaur lol


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

The egg is from an Easter egger and the daddy is a splash silky


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wait.... if a dragon hatches out of there you’ll let us know first, right?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> It's a dinosaur lol


Oh I should have guessed that! It's so obviously a dinosaur!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Boers4ever said:


> Wait.... if a dragon hatches out of there you'll let us know first, right?


Haha haha of course!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

we have two babies!!!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Love the coloring of the first chickie!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

AlabamaGirl said:


> Love the coloring of the first chickie!


It has that classic Easter egger fluffy cheeks and chin lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! A fluffy dinosaur baby! It's so cute. You're very brave for holding such a vicious man-eating predator in your hand like that.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Lmao I like to live life on the edge


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh baby checken dinosaur. What preetttyyy fuzzys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Cute:inlove:


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

In the middle of the night some how we lost the chick that looked like a silky. Don’t know if it was a large mouse or what. I have momma and her other chick sleeping in my spare bedroom until we can figure out what happened. I feel so bad for her


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

They are so cute! So sorry to hear you lost one. At least they have Mama hen to keep them company.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

CaramelKittey said:


> They are so cute! So sorry to hear you lost one. At least they have Mama hen to keep them company.


I feel bad that only two chicks hatched and now one is gone. So I'm paranoid and over protective of the last chick lol. But it's in the 30s tonight so I think momma and baby might enjoy being inside


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> In the middle of the night some how we lost the chick that looked like a silky. Don't know if it was a large mouse or what. I have momma and her other chick sleeping in my spare bedroom until we can figure out what happened. I feel so bad for her


Oh so sorry you lost one! We have always had problems with snakes getting in our chick boxes at night. We even had a snake kill a full grown rabbit one time! Long story short, we live in Texas and rat snakes are vicious here. 
Anyway I hope you find out what happened to the little dragon chick! So sad!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

0hhh so.cute...I'm sorry you lost one..i.hope mama will help keep the other one alive & well. Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We have mice here too. All newborns and moms sleep inside at night till they are at least a month old and big enough to run away by themselves. 
I am so sorry you lost one chicky. Good luck with the other one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

